# How many times a week are you able to ride right now?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm pretty much in the same boat. Between the time clock changes of daylight savings time, I pretty much only get to ride on Saturdays and Sundays. I do not have access to an indoor arena where I board, although I do haul to one on occasion during the winter. 

My horses get worked really hard during the rest of the season, so I always figure that this is some well-needed rest for them.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I board, and I'm away at college. When I am back home in the town where I board I usually try to go out and ride at least 4 times a week. Most of the time it's in the dark, and it's sub zero out, so my rides are usually a walk in the snow. 

When I'm up at school I usually ride once a week, twice if I'm lucky. I have to pay for lessons but they have an indoor so it doesn't matter if it's dark.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Roman lives at my place. I was lucky to have a lesson Saturday even though it was still muddy! But I haven't gone riding on Roman in a while...I need to get out there and saddle up, just need to find a good day and it's supposed to snow! 

So usually there are weeks I don't ride at all. Which is why I'm waiting till spring to buy another horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I loathe what I call "daylight wasting time" (a.k.a. Standard time) and loved daylight savings time when I had tons of evening light to spend time with the horses. 

As it is now, I have enough time in the morning to feed, clean and spend a little time with them, and it's hi ho, hi ho off to work I go. And with the holidays, I'm pulling OT, so it's pitch black dark when I go back out to feed. 

Days off aren't much better with the rain we've had. Rain means mud, and no riding. Or stuff.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

It depends on the week. Last week, I was able to ride 4 evenings (even if it just meant bareback in the arena). This week so far, not once


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

lately if its a good week 3 days.. usually 1-2.. due to bad weather, getting dark at 4 PM, and no indoor arena to ride in


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

zero .. recovering from surgery.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

It makes me feel a little better that I'm not the only one in this boat! I hate to wish seasons away, so I'm trying to not wish for Spring toooo hard.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I ride on weekends and seldom ever have time to ride during the week....

How's the new SSH doing anyway?

Hope you get to join us on some mountain trails in the spring.....planning on riding in the Columbia mule day parade in April......maybe see you there?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

It has been close to nil for me. Most all of November I was recovering from surgery. Now it's dark when I go to work and dark when I get home. I haven't gotten many weekend rides in due to company for the holidays and other things that need to get done around the house, and we have had freezing rain, making my outdoor, uncovered arena as well as the trails too slick to ride. Sadly, I think I have ridden twice in the last month and a half


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Once a week, in my lesson... And after today I wont have any horsey contact until halfway february, as the barn closes for the summer (horses go out to a field in the countryside far away) 

Any tips to survive this difficult time are welcome


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> I ride on weekends and seldom ever have time to ride during the week....
> 
> How's the new SSH doing anyway?
> 
> Hope you get to join us on some mountain trails in the spring.....planning on riding in the Columbia mule day parade in April......maybe see you there?


I ended up going with the TWH over the SSH.  She is fantastic, and I wish I could spend more time with her (and plan on it once I get some daylight back!). My trainer is currently building a new barn and covered + lit arena, it cannot happen soon enough!

I have never been to the Mule Day event in Columbia, but I do plan on going this upcoming year! A few friends of mine were raving about it, so now I need to go check it out for myself. How cool that you're riding in it.. we need to plan to meet up!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah....I board and between sunset now happening at 4pm, my schedule (been working overtime for several weeks, and the weather....it's been over 2 weeks since I got to ride. What.A.Bummer.
I actually had Sonny in tow to go ride a trail last Saturday when my vehicle nearly broke down...it wouldnt go over 45 mph and sounded rough at idle. I managed to make it back to the barn safely-unloaded Sonny and crept home. I wondered what Sonny thought about going for a such a short ride and not having to unload and be ridden. LOL...just right back home and turned back to pasture. A large repair cost later, and I'm going for a lesson tomorrow. 

Rebelwithoutacause, if you don't mind me asking...where do you board ? My horsemanship group is always searching for covered or indoor arenas to have lesson days. I'd love to chat with your B.O. at some point to see if he/she would allow us to pay a day fee and use her facility sometime after the arena is finished.. 
Also, do you have a means to tow your new horse ? There is a place between Murfreesboro and Lebanon on Hwy. 231 that allows us to use their outdoor arena for $10 or $15 per horse for the day and they also have a covered area...not big enough to call it an arena, it amounts to an indoor 60ft roundpen,,,but it beats nothing and is plenty large enough for one (or two) people to ride and work on some basics. Just fyi. Message me if you'd like their info.

Fay


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I ride in the morning as soon as it gets light, I should ride 5+ days a week but I don't as sometimes I just don't want to go out and get cold.

The horses right now are at our place.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Rebelwithacause said:


> I ended up going with the TWH over the SSH.  She is fantastic, and I wish I could spend more time with her (and plan on it once I get some daylight back!). My trainer is currently building a new barn and covered + lit arena, it cannot happen soon enough!
> 
> I have never been to the Mule Day event in Columbia, but I do plan on going this upcoming year! A few friends of mine were raving about it, so now I need to go check it out for myself. How cool that you're riding in it.. we need to plan to meet up!


Bring your horse and ride with us.....


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Bring your horse and ride with us.....


What type of qualifications and/or application is involved to do so? I think it would be really fun to ride in a parade and certainly a first for me


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I recently moved to a new boarding facility specifically to have a lighted covered arena through the dark winter months. Working full time in the city and having a spouse & child at home leaves little time for the barn, which is a 40 minute drive from home - I typically go Mon & Wed straight after work, and Sat & Sun mornings. Not much riding time for my greenie, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Rebelwithacause said:


> What type of qualifications and/or application is involved to do so? I think it would be really fun to ride in a parade and certainly a first for me


the 2014 web page is still up.....not the 2015...

muleday.org


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm currently boarding at a barn that has trail access to a well groomed, gravel trail, along with side trails that are a bit more wild. Basically, I can ride every weekend on that groomed trail regardless of weather, and I've been trying to get in at least one day every weekend, if not both. During the week I work until it's dark out and my barn doesn't really have a proper arena, just two unlit riding areas with hog fuel footing that gets pretty mushy during rain. Basically during the week I keep it to simple stuff, walk, a bit of trot, lots of lateral stuff, transitions, and such, and if it's reeeeeally bad I just do some ground work in the barn aisle.

It's dark, and a lot of the time it's raining, but between the moon and the barn light (which isn't really pointing in the right direction), and rain gear to protect my saddle, I make it work.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I work almost every day of the week because it's our busy season right now so it's hard to find time to get out to the barn... I go out every evening to feed and water them, but it gets dark by 4:30pm now so no riding any later than 4 since we only have an unlighted outdoor arena. I try to get out in the mornings if I'm working an evening shift, or if I have a day off I'll go ride. I've averaged one ride a week over the past month or so, maybe a couple other trail rides thrown in here and there. It sucks because my mare is the kind of horse that could do with work every day! After Christmas I should be able to get out more often, hopefully 3 times a week minimum.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Rebelwithacause said:


> What type of qualifications and/or application is involved to do so? I think it would be really fun to ride in a parade and certainly a first for me


I'm still working on getting the information. I'm originally from Columbia and this has been on my "bucket list".....I still have family over there....

It's a pretty big deal for the City......it's a big parade.....if I remember correctly over 400 entries....100 mule teams.....and probably another few hundred horses and riders....thousands of spectators line the street.....

I talked to a Columbia equine Vet this weekend and she told me a few things about it I didn't know.....

The office apparently opens in January so I can't talk with them until then...... but from what I gather, the horses start from Maury County Park, go up Hatcher lane and then stage for the parade on Carmack Blvd......
The parade starts...turns left on W. Seventh and winds up back at the Park.....which I think is going to be about an 8 mile loop....

There will be between 2 and five riders in our local group....unless we hook up with another Chattanooga group......

I rode in the Ider mule day parade....and the Ooltewah Christmas parade....neither nearly as large a parade as Columbia.....yet......both were great fun....

Anyway....you're welcome to join us...


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I too don't get home until after dark. I'm pretty much limited to riding on the weekends. And like everyone else, the rain and the flu has been closing that option out. I know several horse owners around me that board November- March just for the use of indoor arenas. Too much of a hassle for me. It's annoying but I just try to make the most out of my time in the saddle when it's like this.


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

I am typically riding three times a week, for about an hour each time. One day is my lesson day, and the other two are spent working on "homework" from lessons and whatever else I want to do. I get home from work, change clothes, go to the barn, and by the time I'm done riding, it's pitch black outside. Thankfully, December 21st is coming up soon and we'll start gaining daylight again.

I love winter because I love snow, but I'm looking forward to spring/summer because I really want more time to ride -- and I'm excited for show season, too.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

3 horses two days a week each horse, more on my favorite....


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> I'm still working on getting the information. I'm originally from Columbia and this has been on my "bucket list".....I still have family over there....
> 
> It's a pretty big deal for the City......it's a big parade.....if I remember correctly over 400 entries....100 mule teams.....and probably another few hundred horses and riders....thousands of spectators line the street.....
> 
> ...



OK, I am definitely interested! Only about half an hour/40 minutes away from me and I would love to have that experience if y'all don't mind adding another +1 to the group!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope to have more details after the first of the year. 

Visit muleday.org
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm riding 1-2 times a week, depending if I have a lesson or not. Otherwise, on Saturdays, I've been riding with my coworker/neighbor/boss/friend (not necessarily in that order lol) at a small indoor about half an hour away. It works, just to get the horses out.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing at all! A few weeks ago, we had a few inches of snow and temps were just above freezing. That was great riding weather, I was out there almost everyday. Then I went on my tropical vacation, the weather at home went nuts! The day we flew out, it dropped to -35C and snowed. Then it shot up to 10C, everything melted, flooded everywhere. So I get home, all tanned up and rested and I can't ride. It froze again, it's one big skating rink, grrrrr!!! If it snows, I can ride again, I can't believe this, but I am actually hoping for snow.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Really depends there are times where I can ride 5-6 times and others where I can only ride 2-3 times a week.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

I am riding at least 5 times a week, when I am not riding I am doing ground work with him. I always try to keep him in shape, and not to let him get too fat during winter. I am normally out at the barn during the week after 5 PM and I am there for an hour or so, with it being so cold right now our rides tend to be 30 minutes long or shorter on the days I do ride. Ground work I do 30 minutes to an hour. On the weekends I am out at any time of the day.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

On my continental shift I was getting more riding time in, but when I was put on a 3:30pm to 2am shift (which is more like getting up at 2pm to 4am because I'm wide awake when I get home at 2:30am) I've rode about...three times in the past two months? Thankfully tomorrow is the last shift and back to continental after our two weeks christmas holidays.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

None. Ice, ice and more ice.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh! I forgot to add, We have an indoor where I board but no outdoor arena, so that is another reason why I am able to ride so much!


----------

